# repossessed properties in Garrucha



## Tyke (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi

I have been interested in buying a property in this area. Garrucha etc.

I have seen properties listed in Garrucha. It looks like a bank repossed development of 1,2,3 bed appartments. Its on the back edge of the town.
Does anyone live in the area and know the development. Id rather trust local knowledge than the agents.
Im going to visit in a month or so, but want to research and book a few viewings in advance.

Thanks


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I live in Mojacar Playa on and off during the year. Garrucha is only three miles distant. Generally, property is much cheaper there. And cheaper again the further you are from the beaches. That gift horse might bite you but then again perhaps it is what you want?

Come, look, discover, taste, feel, experience, think, observe and for a few quid you will have all your answers and perhaps a good holiday!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

A question you would need answering well before committing is: 
How are the communal areas being managed now?
Lift maintenance, lights, water pipes, access to meters, provision for cleaning, repainting etc. If that's not all in hand I wouldn't go ahead as the ghost town atmosphere is not one to choose deliberately.


----------

